# Template Routing



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi everyone and hope you are having pleasant Sunday.

So a little about the project and then the question …

I am making a sharpening station and I want to recess out the top to receive my sharpening stones so they don't move around . I need to recess 5 (3" x 8") sections that are 3/4" away from each other.

Tools being used:
A Bosch plunge router and template guide bushing set

Question:
Can I use a straight router bit because the spiral bit I have will not protrude deep enough into the workpiece ? The reason I am asking is because I have 2 1/2" straight router bit and my spiral bit is only 2" long and doesn't protrude beyond the template guide and I am using the shallowest bushing that I have

Thanks
Ed


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes you can use a straight bit. Just remember that you're not building fine furniture. It is a sharpening station.
Clean up the corners and get to sharpening.
You did not state what wood you'll be using.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

A 2-inch bit doesn't extend beyond the template bushing? I think you're not getting the full-depth plunge from your router.

But, yes, a straight bit will do it. How deep are you trying to go? A very shallow recess will keep the stones from sliding around (a cleat on *top* of the surface might be easier to do and make it easier to clean up the sharpening sludge)


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> A 2-inch bit doesn t extend beyond the template bushing? I think you re not getting the full-depth plunge from your router.
> 
> But, yes, a straight bit will do it. How deep are you trying to go? A very shallow recess will keep the stones from sliding around (a cleat on *top* of the surface might be easier to do and make it easier to clean up the sharpening sludge)
> 
> - jerryminer


You may be right I need to check, I tkiught about a cleat but thought it would be cool to try recessing as I have never done it before… I'm hiding a scrap piece of oak I have lying around . As for the depth probably less than 1/4" deep


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Yes you can use a straight bit. Just remember that you re not building fine furniture. It is a sharpening station.
> Clean up the corners and get to sharpening.
> You did not state what wood you ll be using.
> 
> - Bill White


I'm using a scrap piece of 4/4 red oak I had lying around


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I use an MDF 'board' with cleats to hold the stones (diamond plates, in my case). Works great, but getting nasty looking after a few years.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> I use an MDF 'board' with cleats to hold the stones (diamond plates, in my case). Works great, but getting nasty looking after a few years.
> 
> - Kirk650


I am using a solid oak panel that also sits on cleats and if it gets all dinged up I'll just remake the top

Here is a picture with the frame glued up


----------

